# cox shut off my internet for dling a torrent



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 30, 2008)

So i scratched a disc for bioshock and decided to dl a copy from isohunt.com.  when i got home today the internet in my house was off and i was asked to call my cable company.  when i got a rep on the phone they stated that a lawyer from the game developer  had called cox and asked them to look into this and stated that i was stealing?? is this even legal.  I do in fact own the game and have done nothing illegal?? I have a few questions.

1. What can i do to prevent myself from being detected while using a torrent program.  ie. encryption, decentralized tracking and whatnot??

2.  Should i be worried.  I usually back up my games that i own by dl'ing a torrent of it because that way i don't have to fight with the games ingame countermeasures(securerom, and simalar).

3. has anybody been in this situation.  i'm actually quite worried for some odd reason??


----------



## Dark_Webster (Oct 30, 2008)

What? I think that is nearly impossible, almost anyone who has Internet had atleast downloaded something, and they don't care about it.

First, if you DO have the game, I don't see the problem downloading it.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 30, 2008)

i didn't even know Cox was in NJ.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think if you can prove that you legally own a copy of the game and were obtaining the copy for back up purposes only you may be able to get it reversed.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 30, 2008)

Try using Steam -- I know they let you register CD-key's you already own, and next time you can get a copy of the game that way.

I wouldn't be worried at all.  IANAL, but I don't think they'd be bothering to scare you if they actually had a case -- you'd just be getting the papers in the mail, like most people do.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2008)

What I would do is basically give Cox the finger by saying something like this:

So you're punishing me for using your service?  Since when was it any of your business what I do?  If you don't get my Internet back on, I am cancelling my account, reporting this incident to the Better Business Beuro (harassment), and I don't expect to see a bill for the remainder of this month.

I'd imagine that phone call would end pretty quick if it went like that...

Why that works is because Cox shouldn't care.  Their job, as an Internet Service Provider, is only to make sure bits sent and received get to you.  The messages contained in those bits are completely irrelevant to what you are paying them to do.

Make it about them, not you. 


As mdm said, if this were actually serious, you'd get a formal letter in the mail.  This is basically a feeler trying to get people to confess and if they confess, they have an easy case to make.

You can always use Peer Guardian to attempt to block these lawyers from hounding you but I don't know how effective it is.

Also, try a different tracker than isohunt.  The Pirate Bay and Mininova are great.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2008)

That's freaky, I was just thinking about this earlier - how far ISPs and authorities go in regards to individual users and piracy.

It seems like 'big crackdowns' aren't really in the computing news that much anymore.

I was still under the impression that as long as money isn't involved (i.e. redistribution for sale) and/or massive amounts of content (i.e. servers with terabytes of pirated content), than they leave it to ISPs to intervene or not; as opposed to calling in some RIA type S.W.A.T. team.

But the fact that some individual requested an investigation is odd, and the fact that they divulged those details to you is even more odd.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 30, 2008)

Peer Guardian is pretty good stuff and its always updated. You can also encrypt your internet as well.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 30, 2008)

They cannot legally do that.  Downloading Linux variants that come in torrents is legal.  You should make a huge fuss about it, threaten a lawsuit.  First you need to clear your HD though, then take them down.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 30, 2008)

anybody wanna post some things about how to encrypt the web, peerguardian is cool but i heard it's widely useless in some instances.  

basically waht happene dis i logged into the web today and there was a splase screen telling me that my web was suspended and to call cox.  so i did and they told me that they were asked to suspend my service till i deleted the pirated software.  i wasn't even at home and told them i would do that but after that they just turned it back on and such.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2008)

The first thing you should have done is contact the game developer/company support and see what they can do for you.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I was still under the impression that as long as money isn't involved (i.e. redistribution for sale) and/or massive amounts of content (i.e. servers with terabytes of pirated content), than they leave it to ISPs to intervene or not; as opposed to calling in some RIA type S.W.A.T. team.


It's hard for a lawyer to convince a jury and/or judge if there is no money involved.  What they have to do is try to convince the jury and/or judge that "intellectual property" was stolen.  Still, that is a hard argument to make because, as with all data, we can make lossless copies of anything an infinite number of times.

This is the law that is usually cited in such cases:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_Act


:O

You could argue this exemption if it gets serious:


> Computer programs and video games distributed in formats that have become obsolete and that require the original media or hardware as a condition of access, when circumvention is accomplished for the purpose of preservation or archival reproduction of published digital works by a library or archive. A format shall be considered obsolete if the machine or system necessary to render perceptible a work stored in that format is no longer manufactured or is no longer reasonably available in the commercial marketplace. (A renewed exemption, first approved in 2003.)


Your disk has become obsolete (definition 4) and you had to obtain a copy to replace that obsoleted medium for the purpose of "archival reproduction." 

The disk is not "reasonable available in a commercial marketplace" because you already purchased the content and have a right to use it.


----------



## zithe (Oct 30, 2008)

There's no point in clearing your hard drive. People fail to understand that ISPs save absolutely everything you do. How do you think they catch so many 'children traffickers'?
(Pointed towards people in general)

I hope you get this sorted out soon. Some P.O.P. should help out.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 30, 2008)

That sucks ass and I don't think you should be worried.  There's a little guide here which tells you how to encrypt torrent traffic so your ISP doesn't know what you're downloading:

http://torrentfreak.com/how-to-encrypt-bittorrent-traffic/


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

I used transport encryption in Azureus when Comcast was doing the whole torrent throttling bit. Worked like a charm for that, but enabling it for these purpose will do little, as all they have to do is enable it on their end.

Don't bother with Peer Guardian, it's utterly useless for this. They can still scan the tracker, and get your IP and what torrents are active on your machine, they just can't directly connect to you.

But at any rate, tell them to piss off, and threaten to get a different ISP. Deny illegally downloading anything. Because, honestly, you didn't illegally download anything.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2008)

Honestly, I'm pretty sure a lawyer isn't going to phone up your ISP to have them shut you down over a $50 game. Its probably more along the lines the ISP didn't like you downloading something that size and figured you'd do it again and fed you the line 'a lawyer made us do it'. Like was said earlier, you'd get a formal letter.

Edit: Also, how did the lawyer know you were downloading the torrent? He didn't. There is no lawyer, its all your ISP.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 30, 2008)

Tell them you didn't do anything illegal, and that if they don't provide you with the service that you are paying them to provide you, that you will get a lawyer of your own and sue their ass.


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 30, 2008)

That's exactly why I hate cable companies, AT&T ftw.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 30, 2008)

You should count yourself lucky - i have Carphone warehouse capping my torrent to less than 15kBs and we pay for 2MB, it would have taken 3 weeks to download the new Open Office. I kid you not.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd have just turned around and said "I've done nothing illegal, now cancel my account, I no longer wish to use an ISP that harrases it's paying customers for using the service you provide."

Very quickly you'll get an apology and your internet reinstated, then just turn around and cancel anyway and find a decent ISP.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanx for your feedback everyone, yeah turns out the party who told cox was the esa(entertainment software association) and basically they stated that they were under suspicion that i was dl'ing illegal intellectual property and that they were only doing this as a warning.  When i asked if i could have any proof that i was doing anything illegal the cox rep had nothing to offer so i asked for a contact number that i could give to my lawyer and he quickly apologized for the inconvience.  I'm still switching isp's, anybody know of a good isp for cable/internet in the rhode island area, seems all i got is cox and fios(not sure how good fios is but i wouldn't mind trying.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> thanx for your feedback everyone, yeah turns out the party who told cox was the esa(entertainment software association) and basically they stated that they were under suspicion that i was dl'ing illegal intellectual property and that they were only doing this as a warning.  When i asked if i could have any proof that i was doing anything illegal the cox rep had nothing to offer so i asked for a contact number that i could give to my lawyer and he quickly apologized for the inconvience.  I'm still switching isp's, anybody know of a good isp for cable/internet in the rhode island area, seems all i got is cox and fios(not sure how good fios is but i wouldn't mind trying.



FiOS is the shit!!! GET IT NOW!!!!! lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 31, 2008)

is it cost effective, for like a 20Mbit connection with tv and a moview channel is it cheeper then cox??


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> is it cost effective, for like a 20Mbit connection with tv and a moview channel is it cheeper then cox??



Can't say for sure in your area, but in my area they offer the same price as Comcast for better sevice, or a lower price than Comcast for similar service. My sister has it, and will never go back to cable she says. When I spent some time over there, it was indeed awesome. I just wish I could get it here.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 31, 2008)

did you like the tv/internet, if anybody has fios and would like to comment i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> did you like the tv/internet, if anybody has fios and would like to comment i'd appreciate it.



Yeah, both the TV and Internet were great. I'm switching the instant they get here, even if it costs me more money.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Also, try a different tracker than isohunt.  The Pirate Bay and Mininova are great.



neither isohunt nor mininova have trackers. they are merely torrent search sites.

Pirate bay is the #1 place to get caught and reported. I'd almsot bet that if he checked the tracker for the torrent he downloaded, it was off the piratebay tracker.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

Look into newsgroups.....they use the same thing the credit cards use to stop people from being able to see the numbers.

It's 20dollars a month, but it's totally worth it. You can find more torrents there than anywhere and no one knows what you are downloading at all.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> thanx for your feedback everyone, yeah turns out the party who told cox was the esa(entertainment software association) and basically they stated that they were under suspicion that i was dl'ing illegal intellectual property and that they were only doing this as a warning.  When i asked if i could have any proof that i was doing anything illegal the cox rep had nothing to offer so i asked for a contact number that i could give to my lawyer and he quickly apologized for the inconvience.  I'm still switching isp's, anybody know of a good isp for cable/internet in the rhode island area, seems all i got is cox and fios(not sure how good fios is but i wouldn't mind trying.



Do you have a fiber connection by where you live?

We do in town but not here.....25GB down for about 40 a month.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 31, 2008)

With Newsgroups ya can get way better dl speeds too apparently.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> neither isohunt nor mininova have trackers. they are merely torrent search sites.
> 
> Pirate bay is the #1 place to get caught and reported. I'd almost bet that if he checked the tracker for the torrent he downloaded, it was off the piratebay tracker.


Ummm I always use pirate bay(FOR YEARS)(they have it all almost) and I use cox with utorrent....with the encryption thing that I don't know if it really works....now I don't have a port open. I don't really care I still download at 100-200k and I'm never in that big of a hurry. I don't know if that blocks me somewhat.
I have the keys just not the disc have the time.....

They have not ever said a word, but I do this on a business account, not a home account. Maybe that's why they have never said anything......


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

Triprift said:


> With Newsgroups ya can get way better dl speeds too apparently.



hell yea, 5 gig file is like noting when you download there. It's unbelievable fast.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

i have filed 2tb's with torrents with no problem ever.

my friend had the "cable man" knock on his door for DLing torrents but all they told him is they noticed excessive traffic and they reminded him that DL copyrighted material is against the law. he still DLs shit every day and they have never came back.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have filed 2tb's with torrents with no problem ever.
> 
> my friend had the "cable man" knock on his door for DLing torrents but all they told him is they noticed excessive traffic and they reminded him that DL copyrighted material is against the law. he still DLs shit every day and they have never came back.



I have one friend that has 5 lines going into his house....5 cable modems. Then the server connects each one to it's own newsgroup and just downloads 24/7. I'm talking HUGE amounts of data all day every day for years just downloading to download. They have never said a word to him.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 31, 2008)

I got an email from my isp(cox) for downloading a linux distro via torrent, but I can dl games all day on rapidshare.. That not only ticked me off but I want to switch too.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 31, 2008)

Id be ticked off to if that happened to me shadow but my isp doesnt seem to care what i dl wich is sweet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have one friend that has 5 lines going into his house....5 cable modems. Then the server connects each one to it's own newsgroup and just downloads 24/7. I'm talking HUGE amounts of data all day every day for years just downloading to download. They have never said a word to him.



tell me how to get that setup. damn!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 31, 2008)

why dont they cut off the ppls internt that have virii?


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 31, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Look into newsgroups.....they use the same thing the credit cards use to stop people from being able to see the numbers.
> 
> It's 20dollars a month, but it's totally worth it. You can find more torrents there than anywhere and no one knows what you are downloading at all.



The 1st rule of newsgroups is *you don't talk about newsgroups.*

The 2nd rule of newsgroups is *you don't talk about newsgroups.*


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

So so true


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 31, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> So so true



Somebody should get the mods to delete this thread just to make sure.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

Well it is just news. You know news clips and "stuff".....it's not that bad 


LOL


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Don't bother with Peer Guardian, it's utterly useless for this. They can still scan the tracker, and get your IP and what torrents are active on your machine, they just can't directly connect to you.


Exactly.  If they have no proof you actually did something wrong, they have no case.  Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

If you don't think your ISP knows what you download LOL.......

Example:Cox

Behind a firewall\exchange sever got hit by a virus. Started sending people Viruses in Email.

Cox KNEW the IP behind the wall. The internal IP. They knew it all! All the machines we had running you name it.

They choose not to look, because that would be bad for business.

----

My dad is a Network engineer at a major oil company(only about 4 people for the us), and you would be surprised about what Cisco can do!!!

He is moving to the airports the month tho and is very pissed.

I swear he showed me what he had to know to work there and it was two pages of stuff.


like
blablabalabla, and blabslbablbfla, and  anonoanfa , and blabababab

just naming it not sentences.
---
\
AND

He has no college degree, or any kind of certifications.

SELF taught ONLY. You know hard it is to get a job doing that with no degree or anything.

Where talking millions of dollars every min the system may go down, or go down during a system upgrade.....He has to do the software sides at times(he is not supposed to), but has to or everyone will bitch.
So he just watched the traffic and took everyone's log ins and passwords as they entered the system lol.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 31, 2008)

amazed at what some of you do and are discussing ! LOL ! and this is not even a w***z forum !

Btw what are news groups ? ( I know the first 2 rules  !!)


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> amazed at what some of you do and are discussing ! LOL ! and this is not even a w***z forum !
> 
> Btw what are news groups ? ( I know the first 2 rules  !!)



It's a news source on the internets


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 31, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Btw what are news groups ? ( I know the first 2 rules  !!)



Never heard of 'em.  Must be something to do with newspapers.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ Funny people


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

TPU is my news group  there are torrentz of useful threads, and the buy/sell forum has all sorts of warez at bargain prices!


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 31, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> why dont they cut off the ppls internt that have virii?



Or better yet those peeps that send all the SPAM-mails.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 31, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Or better yet those peeps that send all the SPAM-mails.



You'd have to block off the entire subnets for both China and Russia.  http://www.spamhaus.org/statistics/countries.lasso

...for a start.  It'd cut out a lot of spam, but the top offender there on that list... not much you can do about that.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> anybody wanna post some things about how to encrypt the web, peerguardian is cool but i heard it's widely useless in some instances.
> 
> basically waht happene dis i logged into the web today and there was a splase screen telling me that my web was suspended and to call cox.  so i did and they told me that they were asked to suspend my service till i deleted the pirated software.  i wasn't even at home and told them i would do that but after that they just turned it back on and such.



best way would be to set up a home server using a copy of linux connect your computer's to the internet thru that computer and set up port forewarding it is almost impossible to track you once you start changin them ports


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> best way would be to set up a home server using a copy of linux connect your computer's to the internet thru that computer and set up port forewarding it is almost impossible to track you once you start changin them ports




Any tutorials on how to do this?


----------



## newconroer (Oct 31, 2008)

Aye, ultimatley, I don't see how they can 'prove' anything.

If they are so 'sure' and it bothers them that much, then it's their right to pull the plug; and considering the nature of the dispute, I wouldn't battle it unless you REALLY want to use their services.

I've had several ISPs cap my bandwidth or threaten to drop me as a customer because I was pulling down 100gigs of data a month, but never did they bring up word about anything illegal.




cdawall said:


> best way would be to set up a home server using a copy of linux connect your computer's to the internet thru that computer and set up port forewarding it is almost impossible to track you once you start changin them ports




A gateway more or less. 

Take a junker computer and setup a local network. I don't think you even need a shell for the Linux. Some Free BSD should be enough.

I do wonder about through-put rates when using a gateway style setup with ADSL modem/routers.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> best way would be to set up a home server using a copy of linux connect your computer's to the internet thru that computer and set up port forewarding it is almost impossible to track you once you start changin them ports



They can still tell what IP it's coming from, however.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 31, 2008)

Proxy.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> tell me how to get that setup. damn!



can u believe he never has found all the porn on the internets lol


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Proxy.



and they didn't find the guy that looked in McCain's VP Palin's e-Mail account that was using a proxy.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> They can still tell what IP it's coming from, however.



not if you have the right linux box


----------



## Lillebror (Oct 31, 2008)

No matter what you guys think - its illegal to download stuff like games and such - even if you own em! If you happen to scratch your disk, you should contact the place you bought it, or the company that made the game and ask for a replacement. By law, you can make a back up copy of your games, but only if you dont break any copy protection stuff. Cracks, no-cd's and stuff like that is also illegal if they arent released by the game company - They are modifiing copyrighted code to go around copy protection.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 31, 2008)

Fail! it is not wrong to secure a copy of a game you own (for backup purposes) Maybe its different in Denmark, I dont know.

One word...Usenexxt.


----------



## Lillebror (Oct 31, 2008)

I said it was illegal to make a backup IF you have to break some kind of copy protection - You can make 1:1 iso files of a cd\dvd without problems.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 1, 2008)

1.


> *they* stated that a lawyer *from the* *game developer* had *called* *cox*



2.


> *internet* in my house was *off*



3.


> *bad* for *business*



4.


> *credit cards* use to *stop* *people* from being able *to see* the *numbers*



5.


> lawyer



6.


> *credit card*s



7.


> *for* *business*



8.


> choose *not to look*



9.


> *internet*



10.​

> *cox*



Underline = important

Bold = extra important

Lime = big money

Green = money

red = no money

BTW who is not making or losing money without post 11, and what action would be missing in post 1. To stop or make deals with money on the missing post 11?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok thanks fartknocker, I know Christmas is coming soon, but you didn't have to shout it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 1, 2008)

change the title of the thread to "SOME  cox shut off my internet for dling a torrent"


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> change the title of the thread to "SOME  cox shut off my internet for dling a torrent"



ROFL, nice fit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 1, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Ok thanks fartknocker, I know Christmas is coming soon, but you didn't have to shout it



haha.. fartknocker.

i can just imagine, your at someones front door, but you dont feel like knocking. so you turn around and place your ass on the door and give it a good fartknocking.


----------



## FatForester (Nov 1, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> and they didn't find the guy that looked in McCain's VP Palin's e-Mail account that was using a proxy.



Not that I'm necessarily proud of this or anything, but the guy actually went to my school. He was all over the news about it, and the daily campus paper of course had a hay-day with it. I think it's funny that he was an Econ major instead of a CS or ECE major, but whatever. I don't know all the details, but I remember one of my professors had to leave for a week to talk to lawyers since he also taught CS classes (evidently he wrote a book on hacking ). Here's a link to a local news article though:

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2008/oct/08/arrest-made-palin-hacking-case/


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 1, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Ok thanks fartknocker, I know Christmas is coming soon, but you didn't have to shout it



better lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 1, 2008)

you guys are funny, yeah cox turned my internet back on and i called the entertainment software association and was given a full apology.  I've always considered them to be like the riaa, mpaa, but suprisingly they aren't, or weren't to me.  the conversation went something like this.

me: Hi, you contacted my isp and had them shut off my internet for downloading a torrent off the internet.

them: i'm terribly sorry for the inconvience, can i have you name?

me: absolutely not, and i called from a public line thank you.

them:  understandable, is there a complaint or whatnot against the judgement?

me: yes, the file being downloaded doesn't violate the dmca since i own the game and the cd was scratched so i was getting a copy to use.  Do you have proof of illegal activity?

them: i am sorry for the inconvience once again.  We mainly screen torrents for possible copyright infringement.  and only inquire with the isp to determine if the act is in fact illegal.

me: so you actually have no proof of any illegal activity, however since the isp is under no obligation to give you shit about me you asked them to inquire about it?? They shut my internet off, it was an embarrasing and uncomfortable situation that i was put it and i only get 3 strikes apparently before my web was cut off... I'd hate to have to sue someone because they were merely acting on shoddy or no evidence whatsoever?? 

them: that is most certainly not our intention. i apologize once again.

me: do you want proof that i own the application?  What are you going to do to make this right with my isp. 

them: unfortunately there is nothing we can do to help you with you're isp.



so i basically told them that i hate everything the represent and that i hope a lawsuit reaches them in due time and hung up.

as for my isp i called again to inquire if what they did had any grounds of which they were able to admit that they also have no proof of copyright infringement because the weren't able to discern whether or not any of the conditions for it even applied to me.  

so i had them connect me with a sales rep and i cancelled my services and switched to fios this morning.  i am no happily chugging along with 50Mbit/20Mbit and it crusises, not to mention the tv is phenominal. 

so that's how it's panned out so far guys.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> switched to fios this morning.  i am no happily chugging along with 50Mbit/20Mbit and it crusises, not to mention the tv is phenominal.
> 
> so that's how it's panned out so far guys.



i think i need new pants. and your internet.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i think i need new pants. and your internet.





lol it's not that bad, i work for bank of america(please dont' bash me) and get a severe discount on verizon stuff. IE my blackberry 8830 we=free.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

i'm stuck on an 8Mb/384k connection because thats the 'best' i can get here. it drops out all the time, and due to 'technical issues' i'm stuck at 3Mb most of the time.

50Mb internet is a wet dream for me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well for 1, Comcast has Capped their Internet at max of 250Gb usage monthly, Timewarner, and Cox are implementing the same measures, except to their preferences.
Read their policies here
http://www.cox.com/policy/limitations.asp

and yes people are spying on those torrent sites for current stuff. Now with Emulators for old games they have a Policy you must own the original disk for it to be legal (that doesnt seem to work anymore since RIAA is around (bastards)
I recently downloaded a game from 2000 because my original disk is damaged and i didnt want to wait for a new copy and $13 for a new disk that doesnt include shipping. Just read their policies.

http://www.cox.com/policy/limitations.asp



exodusprime1337 said:


> So i scratched a disc for b
> ioshock and decided to dl a copy from isohunt.com.  when i got home today the internet in my house was off and i was asked to call my cable company.  when i got a rep on the phone they stated that a lawyer from the game developer  had called cox and asked them to look into this and stated that i was stealing?? is this even legal.  I do in fact own the game and have done nothing illegal?? I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. What can i do to prevent myself from being detected while using a torrent program.  ie. encryption, decentralized tracking and whatnot??
> ...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 1, 2008)

lol, if you want to move very very far away i got an extra apartment here lol. just let me know, i'll even help with citizenship and shit lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> I said it was illegal to make a backup IF you have to break some kind of copy protection - You can make 1:1 iso files of a cd\dvd without problems.



ya you can do that aslong as the disk isnt damaged


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Exactly.  If they have no proof you actually did something wrong, they have no case.  Innocent until proven guilty.



Doesn't matter. Peer Guardian is useless because once they have your IP, and connected torrents, all they have to do is either subpoena the tracker host for the info, or you isp, or they can simply get a warrant to search your computer if they are so inclined (doubt it would go that far unless they saw you connected to dozens of potentially illegal torrents at all times.)


----------



## Triprift (Nov 1, 2008)

Im so happy i live here oz as most isps over here really dont care about that stuff and the only thing the government wants to do is filter the net wich looks like it may get defeated thanks to the isps and the opposition partys yay.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Im so happy i live here oz as most isps over here really dont care about that stuff and the only thing the government wants to do is filter the net wich looks like it may get defeated thanks to the isps and the opposition partys yay.



www.nocleanfeed.com

^ its all about what they wanted to do to the net here.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep slow are net to a crawl have so many legit sites get falsely identified as illegal tell adults what they can and cant see on the net lame.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

as the site says, the main concern is this: all australian internet would need to pass through filters. that means dedicated servers caching/checking all internet. 
New websites come up daily, yet it could take weeks for a site to get approved to bypass the filters.

the main argument from people is this: why is this being FORCED? why cant it be an option? it some lonely old guy with no kids wants to pay for porn and download it, he's legally allowed to do so.


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 1, 2008)

always get rar files that have the game or files with in them, that way they caint see what ya have to download


----------

